# Botox injection - coding a procedure



## dowero (Apr 28, 2008)

I need some advise on coding a procedure.  My doctor had done a Rectal examination under anesthesia with intrasphincteri injection of Botox.  How should I code this?  Should I just code it as a Anorectal exam requiring anesthesia (45990) and add a 22 modifier to cover the botox injection or should I use unlisted (45999) for the whole procedure?  No scope was used on this procedure.   

Thanks,


----------



## Erica1217 (Apr 28, 2008)

What about 46505?


----------

